# JEM SHOW-jem n jam-tucson.



## deleted user (Nov 19, 2017)

Hey just wondering who's going to be heading to jem show. January 26 - February 11, 2018 here in Tucson. In years past it has brought many a stony hippy to Tucson. Things have changed a bunch here. Cops and big jem retailers. Locked down the downtown area. Are there still crusty folks coming back for this?


----------



## Bedheadred (Nov 19, 2017)

I was there last year and there were tons of kids everywhere. A lot were camped out in Barbs lot, hanging on 4th street, and theres some blm land (snyder hill) about a 15 min drive from the city


----------



## FromNowhere (Nov 19, 2017)

If I can get comped tickets I will for sure check it out.


----------



## jack boy (Nov 27, 2017)

I stay at Snyder Hill often. I would recommend the East side because the West side usually fills up with snowbirds and people going to the gun ranges. It is easiest to access with a vehicle from Old Ajo Rd. Last year there were travelling kids and rainbow family on that side who dug a huge communal fire pit and it is still there. Never had any problems there.


----------



## Naked Lilies (Dec 5, 2017)

I missed it last year. But will try to check it out this time around. And definitely Snyder Hill if I'm there.


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 5, 2017)

Whats the deal with the RTR this year? Will it be going down at the same time as the jem show again this year ?


----------



## Naked Lilies (Dec 5, 2017)

http://www.cheaprvliving.com/gatherings/

It says Jan 11-22 according to this site.



Coywolf said:


> Whats the deal with the RTR this year? Will it be going down at the same time as the jem show again this year ?


----------

